# Replace old window with smaller window



## joel v. (Jan 26, 2009)

I did this recently on a window in a basement. All they had was a 16x32 window and the opening was 18x33 and i didn't want to wait so I made up a little box for it to go it and screwed it in place. For the box you continue either the horizontal or vertical the whole size of the previous window and screw it in. Fit the new window and your done


----------



## Suncrest79 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the information joel. I appreciate it.


----------



## clasact (Oct 21, 2006)

I would check the framing on the thing first,you may be getting into more then you want.I have done some work on 1970 era mobile homes or tin cans and none that I have ever worked on were put together very well.By todays standards they wouldn't even pass for dog houses.The last one I did something like what your planning had 2x2 for a frame and I had to redo the whole wall.Yours may be better i hope and if so your on the right tract but don't forget the jack studs this helps take the window weight off the frame itself and keeps things from bowing on you


----------

